# I can not connect to Internet. Internet light Red



## novicewin7man (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a NETGEAR ADSL+2Modem Router DG834 v4. given as replacement.
DSL loght turns on green but Internet connection remains solid RED.
I can not connect to Internet.
I can connect to internet with a "Level One WBR 3600 A " wireless router from the same network socket.
I live in Europe. My ISP asked me to configure VPI = 8, VCI=35 , LLC based , PPPoE which I did.
What can be wrong .
Can you help me. I have spent hours and still unproductive !


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

to keep things clean I have deleted the two additional post - hope that all ok



> DSL loght turns on green but Internet connection remains solid RED.


so not logging in


> I can connect to internet with a "Level One WBR 3600 A " wireless router from the same network socket.


 If that works OK - have you compared the setting between the two routers

what country are you in 
heres a list of settings
http://www.patton.com/support/faqs_detail.asp?id=142


----------



## novicewin7man (Dec 6, 2010)

etaf said:


> so not logging in
> If that works OK - have you compared the setting between the two routers


I humbly do not know how to compare what to compare.
What I did was to check gateway IP adress by using
cmd> ipconfig/all command which gave the same value for both modems 192.168.0.1

If I send you the above values will it be of use ?

What else should I do ? Can you give me some instructions ?



etaf said:


> what country are you in
> http://www.patton.com/support/faqs_detail.asp?id=142


I live in Greece. My service provider is OTEnet who does not support equipment not sold by them.
I visited patton site . The VPI & VCI settings coincide. The difference is in PPPoA whereas my provide suggest PPPoE.
The operating modem works in PPPoE . 
Do you think should I try PPPoA ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The configuration settings to compare are the ones in the WAN (or Internet) sections of the two routers. They should be the same.


----------



## novicewin7man (Dec 6, 2010)

To make things easier I copied the following from the working router. Unfortunately I have not connected the troublesome one because I will lose connection . Can you tell me what to look for 

These are the values under status

ADSL
Modem Status Connected
DownStream Connection Speed 2041 kbps
UpStream Connection Speed 509 kbps
VC 1 StatusEnabled
VC 2 StatusDisabled
VC 3 StatusDisabled
VC 4 StatusDisabled
VC 5 StatusDisabled
VC 6 StatusDisabled
VC 7 StatusDisabled
VC 8 StatusDisabled

Internet
(VC 1)Connection Method: PPPoE
Connection Status: Active
Internet IP Address: 84.xx
Wan MAC Address: 00:11:6b:1b:29:af
LANIP Address:192.168.0.1
Network Mask:255.255.255.0
DHCP Server:On
MAC Address00:11:6B:1B:29:AE
WirelessName (SSID)scylla
RegionEurope
Channel11
Wireless AP enable
Broadcast Name enable
SystemDevice Name: WBR-3600
Firmware Version:1.00.17 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

see also LAN settings :

TCP/IP
IP Address: 192.168.0.1 
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
DHCP Server ON
Start IP Address: 192.168.0.2 
Finish IP Address: 192.168.0.254
Lease Time: 3 days

Should I apply these settings to the troublesome Netgear one ?

Excuse me for making silly questions but as I use Win 7 and the product was produced in 2007 , is there any need to upgrade firmware. I came by something in the official site ?

Thank you for your answer in advance.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://global.level1.com/downloads.php?modelstr1=WBR&modelstr2=3600&sendtype=0

from page 11 of the user manual (which i'm not sure is the exact version you have but hopefully the configuration is the same )
make a note of 
VPI
VCI
DSL modulation
PPPoE
Do you use a username and password - to log in make a note of those (do not post here)
DSL Multiplexing Method

Now you should be able to transfer those to the netgear

*ON the Netgear*
User manual here http://kb.netgear.com/app/products/model/a_id/2326
ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/DG834Gv4_RMsrc_13Sep07.pdf
transfer those settings

Page 1-3 login
you could try the auto connect - 
otherwise page 1-7 shpws you the details 
again 
if you use a username and password for your internet enter here
page 1-10 the default settings should work - but again you can change

hope this helps


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

[This sentence deleted 'cause etaf already covered the subject much better.  ]

When you switch routers be sure to power cycle (unplug for 30 seconds) the modem. Sometimes 30 seconds is not enough to "reset" the modem, so if you experience trouble unplug the modem for 5 minutes when switching.


----------



## novicewin7man (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you both , for your immediate response. 
Downloaded the suggested manuals , thank you . They are also useful for later on.
Followed the instructions given. 
used set up manager which prompt me to basic settings after five minutes.
Filled in the required fields
pressed applied 
pressed test with the following results

"Connection status :
Connecting to server = failed
Negotiation = LCP down
Authentication = PAP authentication failed

if connection fails check your login, password or other data"

rechecked my data , OK

Contacted the hardware company. A technician told me to wait for five minutes in order to router adjust settings

Result NEGATIVE

I applied another method suggested . First I plugged in the router , waited it to synchronize for three minutes without connection to compuetr. Green DSL light appeared with no activity in Internet light.

As soon as I turned the PC on and plugged the yellow network cable , the internet light turned to RED

Does this indicate something is wrong with network connection ( Win 7 Professional )

I used the ping command with the following results which seems OK

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.0 ms
--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 0.0/0.0/0.0 ms

I attempted to connect to www.google com on 209.85.225.99 which failed 

applied Diagnostics - Routing Table

Destination Mask Gateway Metric Active 
192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0 0 Yes 
239.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 0 Yes 
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 0 Yes

I am using the Level One router to send this message.

Later on I will try to upgrade the Netgear router. I have nothing to lose.
I will try to find a solution till Saturday otherwise I will ask it to be replaced.
I am not in favor of immediate replacement of products without trying to find a solution but I have lost invaluable time due to bad connection of service provider or settings of the router !

Anyhow , I must admit that the high standards of Tech guys impressed me very much . I had a response from the moment I posted my question.

If you have another suggestion pls let me know as I show due respect and time for people who don't spare their time to help me.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Filled in the required fields
> pressed applied
> pressed test with the following results
> 
> ...


We need to get this to work - as the router is NOT connecting to your service correctly

So can you post all the settings in use - except username and password

Whos the ISP - can we find any documents online to see the exact settings 
If you are using LLC or VC 
etc


----------



## novicewin7man (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.
I agree with you that we need to get this to work.
I have to win my bread now.
I will send info at 19:00 Greenwich time
My ISP is called OTENET national state Telecommunication company.
Their site is www.otenet.gr
They use LLC. This modem works with LLC


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Well doing a google search has revealed the following information - may help in setting the router up for OTENET

The make and model of the router should not matter as its the settings we are after - This site suggests PPPoA


> http://linksyshelp.blogspot.com/2009/02/settings-for-otenet-ispm-in-greece-for.html
> Encapsulation : RFC 2364 PPPoA
> Multiplexing : VC
> Disable the Auto Detect
> ...


*NOTE:*


> Note: The User name
> should be followed by @otenet.gr ([email protected])


http://www.otenet.gr/hd/HTML/adsl/table1.htm


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There are a few ISPs that check the MAC address of the device (router) that is connected to the modem. When this is the case not all their tech support people are aware or neglect to inform customers. Just in case, take the WAN MAC address of the working router (in post # 5 you listed it as 00:11:6b:1b:29:af) and clone it to the Netgear's WAN.

The Reference Manual (working off etaf's link) mentions this on page 7-8. See Table 1.2 on page 1-9 and use the "Use This MAC Address" option to set that value. Note that if this change is not needed it still hurts nothing.


----------



## novicewin7man (Dec 6, 2010)

I changed the router settings to PPPoA per your instructions.
Red light appeared after a while

Received a message saying :
Error connecting to Broadband connection
Connecting through WAN miniport PPPoE
Error 651: The modem ( or other connecting device has reported an error )

I attempted to create a new connection but the operating system does not provide a PPPoA option.
The only available options are 
Wireless
Broadband PPPoE
Dial up 

Remark : Control panel/ Network and sharing center / view network computer and devices/ network infrastructure
displays the existence of Realtek router

I attach some screen captures to make myself clear . If they cause inconvenience to this forum feel free to delete them


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so whats in the other router for all those settings that work, that should be the basis - perhaps a few screen shots - BUT not your username and password - if that is used - i would also double / triple check 

Also TerryNets point about MAC address - lets clone that as TerryNet suggested as he says it makes no harm to do that anyway


----------



## novicewin7man (Dec 6, 2010)

Sending the screen captures of the working router as requested. I will be on line as long as i t requires !


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so we can now confirm that you have PPPoE - so no doubt about that now - excellent 
any advanced settings - to show - or other settings you can show us 
do you enter a username and password - is there a screen for that


----------



## novicewin7man (Dec 6, 2010)

I changed the router device with the same one.
Again faced the same problem.
Presuming that this time it has got the with network card I dwelled on
" Error 651, The modem or other connecting device has reported an error) "
When I googled " error 651" I found a bunch of answers saying that
win7 and PPPoE connection presents problems based on RAS PPPoE driver and suggest renaminf RASPPPoE.sys and replacing by a new one.

What is your take ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> win7 and PPPoE connection presents problems based on RAS PPPoE driver and suggest renaminf RASPPPoE.sys and replacing by a new one.
> 
> What is your take ?


My take is that is talking about connecting a Windows 7 computer to a DSL modem that requires PPPoE. You are trying to connect a router to PPPoE, not a computer.

Have you set up the WAN section of the new router with all the same settings as the old, including the MAC address?


----------



## novicewin7man (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes I did , still the router can not connect to internet

See below ,

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...k/thread/65077414-15F8-450B-BD19-5CCE9A57FCF0

what is your opinion , should I proceed ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Nuts! That's directed at *me*. I've been concentrating so much on the router part that I overlooked the modem part. Some (many?) ISPs (my Mediacom and my daughter's Comcast are two examples) require the modem's MAC Address to be registered with them. To change modems you have to register the new modem's MAC Address--usually by a phone call--and sometimes it can take a half hour or hour before the new modem will work. If this is not the issue then ...



> what is your opinion , should I proceed ?


Proceed with what? I think that you've done all you can do with that NETGEAR ADSL+2Modem Router DG834 v4. It must be defective or, for what reason I do not know, incompatible with your ISP.

[FWIW it's when I initially typed "incompatible with your ISP" that I remembered to consider the modem.]


----------



## novicewin7man (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice to meet you , Sir !

I have already changed the modem with a brand new one wrapped with plastic.

Nowadays , IT companies prefer replacing hardware rather than repairing them to avoid the extra salaries of technical department. They are mainly traders of technology. So there was no explanation of the possible reasons.
When I installed the new device , I had the same symptoms.

This led me to check the connection between computer and the modem rather than modem to ISP
Besides the same vendor can't be selling so many incompatible pieces by hundreds for the most popular ISP company.

I want to proceed to renaming of "c:\windowssystme32\drivers\raspppoe.sys" and installing a new version of it.
Then deleting all connections and connecting modem via ethernet
However , I am quite hesitant to make changes to system files before having a full back up and follow the steps for TCP/IP etc. of the above mentioned link !


----------

